# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  1С Рарус АЗС и нефтебаза помогите взломать

## SergeyL

Всем привет... 
Вот ссылка на конфиг 1С Рарус "АЗС и нефтебаза" версия 1с 8.1  http://www.unibytes.com/.pujcr0CJNEB 
Этот конфиг закрыт ключом... 

Или нужен этот конфиг 1С Нефтебаза: оперативный учет версии 8.х

В общем выручайте, очень нужна работоспособная конфигурация... 
Всем за ранее спасибо за любую помощь. 

Готов обговорить детали! :)

----------


## BfoX

ключа нет?

----------


## SergeyL

Был бы ключь... Ломать не просил!

----------

